# How many mags do U have for your P99



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How many mags do U guys have? SOme of U have numerous P99s, so I am sure U have a lot.

I have 8 fullsize mags (and 2 mags w/ extensions for my compact).

5 - 15 rounders
2 - 16 rounders
1 - 10 rounder

I try to have at least 6 hi caps for all my handguns, so I am satisfied.

Just bought my 4th PS90 mag - but those suckers are pretty high. I think 4 is enough for that gun


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i'll let u know as soon as i buy my first walther..lol..


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

I have six 15rds that are shared by my 2 p99s. I've been keeping my eyes open for some 16rd mags. I will buy at least 2 or 3 of them when I find them.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I have 7 for each my P99's.... I know I will get more as soon as I am stocked up on P7M8 mags.....

also for you guys that can have high cap mags.... Walther just released P99 20 round mags in Germany..... wonder how long it will take for them to be sold here or if Earl is the only one to import them


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl!.

If they are official mags, and don't cost and arm and a leg, I'd love to get 1 or 2 at least. But if Earl is the only way - U can bet they will be $100 a piece.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I only have 7 for my P99.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

9mm (14ea)
3ea 10 rounder
3ea 15 rounder
3ea 16 rounder
5ea 10 rounder (P99c)

40SW (10ea)
4ea 10 rounder
6ea 12 rounder

24 Total all Walther no Substitutes!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some of U guys have a lot.

I'm satisfied w/ the 8 fullsize mags I have for the P99/SW99 (I like the interchangability). Like I said, I have 6 mags for all my fullsize handguns. 

I decided to stock up after the ban passed. During the ban, I had two 17 rounder Glock mags from 1993. I finally sold one for $100 in 1993. I still have the other and it still works great. But, after all those years of having to pay ridiculous prices for hi caps if ya wanted them, I decided to get at least 6 mags for every gun. Obviously, the Glock mags were the easiest to stock up on, at less than $20 a piece.

Now, for 8 years, I only had 2 Glock 26 mags - since the gun could also use the fullsize mags. So, for my P99c, I haven't bothered to buy anymore mags yet. 2 is enough, and I have the other 8 full sizers if needed. Eventually I may get 1 more compact mag. But, I have had other priorities fist (like getting the four PS90 50-round mags)


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I just picked up my third P-99. So I have,
1-16rd
5-15rd
6-10rd


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Sonny, congrats on your third P99!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, sweet deal 

MAYBE, maybe one day I'll break down and get a QA


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

jenglish said:


> Sonny, congrats on your third P99!


It's an `01 I won on gunbroker.com for $380! It took UPS twelve days to get it to me because of the two blizzards in Colorado. Fired a box through it yeaterday, and took a bunch of pics before shipping the slide to TRIPP today for a cobra chrome job. In two weeks I should post some before and after pics.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

10mm Sonny said:


> It's an `01 I won on gunbroker.com for $380! It took UPS twelve days to get it to me because of the two blizzards in Colorado. Fired a box through it yeaterday, and took a bunch of pics before shipping the slide to TRIPP today for a cobra chrome job. In two weeks I should post some before and after pics.


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023

Gee, I've never seen a hard chromed Walther slide before


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I only have 2 16rnd, but I think I might pick up another just cause.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Sonny - Cool! Can't wait to see the results, you must post a before and after.

I have two '01's. A buddy was going to send his QA to Tripp, until he realized that the Walther banner was laser etched and he would loose it in the refinish. Bummed him out. The banner was lasered but the P99 was engraved. All my 9mm's are rolled and my 40SW's are all lasered.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I alway like having atleast 6 mags for each gun/caliber. I always carry atleast three mags at work and rotate them every few months. So I always buy them in three's.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Gee, I've never seen a hard chromed Walther slide before


Gee, I wonder who I got the idea from?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just so no one forgets... I gotta post mine again


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

I have 6 mags for my full size P99 (16 round)
5 mags for my P99c


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Magazines I purchased last month:
2 12 round 40 S&W, and a S&W 99 to go with them.
2 16 round 9MM, and a P99c to go with them.

I like to but accesories with my magizenes!


----------

